
The Antonio Pizzigati Prize for Software in the Public Interest - mergy
https://www.tides.org/impact/awards-prizes/pizzigati-prize/
======
mergy
Taking submissions for 2016. Please apply or nominate someone for the $10,000
prize.

Application link:
[https://tools.tides.org/forms/view.php?id=19109](https://tools.tides.org/forms/view.php?id=19109)

Nomination link:
[https://tools.tides.org/forms/view.php?id=10988](https://tools.tides.org/forms/view.php?id=10988)

